
iPhone charging cable, looks normal, offers terminal access to victim's mac - sova
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/12/iphone-charging-cable-hack-computer-def-con/
======
lostgame
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20666095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20666095)

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
When you know an article is a dupe, how do you look it up?

I've wanted to help with this before but I find it very hard to find the old
articles.

~~~
noxToken
Beneath the title of the submission, you should be able to see an option
labeled _past_. That will highlight all of the duplicate entries.

